# Help identifying salvinia species



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

I recently got this salvinia and I'm not sure what species it is. I want to think it's minima but I can't be too sure since I can only base what I'm saying on pictures on the internet. The reason I'm confused is because the pictures I see on the internet show the leaves laying on top of the surface sort of like a water lily instead of in a bunch like the pictures I have show. If someone who knows more than I do about this could shed some light on my situation I'd appreciate it so much.

Here are the pictures:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

How big is it? It looks like it might be _S. molesta_, which is an invasive exotic and a big problem in your neck of the woods. Interestingly, that species is a clone species, meaning that every plant everywhere is genetically identical.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://salvinia.er.usgs.gov/


----------

